# 3x4 with 95s lens



## mysteryscribe (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes this is a polaroid frame (plastic spit) with a 95a lens attached. I took it out to shoot it this morning and it came apart. I shot it anyway and found that my developing tank leaks light as well as chemicals. I just finished building a new one that I KNOW wont leak

The lens board came loose from the struts for some reason known only to someone's god. Anyway the picture is crap, so I am just gonna' stick the camera up. If it isnt fixed with the contact cement it will be my next view camera with a 3x4 back the other one has a 2x3... which means I will most likely build a four by five some day.

Anyway here a truly crappy camera, in every sense of the word






the lens really isnt bad just the frame its on.


----------

